# Asuka, Asukabetta's disadventures



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I've decided to keep a different journal, I was reluctant since Aquilies death but I figured I could keep a normal random log. It's nice to write down one's thoughts. Even if I would be the one reading them lol.

Anyways, I'm Asuka, college student, part time tutor, older sister.

I have two beautiful bettas.

Blueberry, and Cheshire.

Blueberry is a HM, with a mix of blue and red with transparent fins with red orange dots on them. When I first saw him I thought it was like if he was wearing a kimono. And Instantly knew he was the ONE. Yes yes, well I know he's a fish, but he's amazing.

Not an instant do I regret having him, he's my friend and a little adventurer, he loves to explore and stare at what I am doing. His favorite song is oppa gangnam style, he dances and wriggles to it. 

I think he's awesome since he was my first official betta, and I had little to no idea about proper betta care (just knew small stuff like temp, food.) I made many mistakes with him. Like putting decor that hurt him :/

All of those mistakes he has forgiven me. I love him, he's my little fishy bundle of joy, I wish he were immortal or had a 70 years life span so I would never see him die...


As does Cheshire, he is a blue VT, he's rather big for a betta XD, I can see his scales so clearly, he comforted me when Yuri (my first rescue betta) died in an accident, where he jumped out of the net basically... Cheshire is like a cat, hiding, shy, but curious as well. Though he got me panicking with that ich period. He healed up and proved to me, I wasn't a bad betta owner and I was growing knowlegeble and experienced as time passed.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

13th Nov

Today I got my early xmas present, little Kiyohime. I know I gave him a girls name but I do not mind, I named it after the serpent monster kiyohime from the anime Mai hime.










Lol, yeah creepy right? The only thing is that he's injured in a way, one side of his gill cover is inflamated and his eye is cloudy. Trying to keep his water clean with an oak leaf and some aq salt. But so far he's lively, trying to feed him but he ignores the dried blood worms D:< dont be picky your majesty!!! Just joking XDI bet he's just a little disoriented since he's in a new place.

*Update:* He just ate pellets!!! That's new, someone who prefers pellets over these worms, blueberry and cheshire go gaga on them.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww..so cute i hope you will enjoy your babies. Looks like they have very good mother.


----------

